# Permanent Damage Haunt Video 2010



## joeyrigatoni (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. Just wanted to share our haunted house display from last year...






Let me know what you think, I've seen some pretty cool stuff on here...


----------



## Epicenter Jon (Mar 13, 2011)

Looked like a good time.


----------



## Eternal Unrest (Aug 10, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## joeyrigatoni (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! very scary!


----------



## joeyrigatoni (Oct 7, 2011)

A few of my favorite night pictures from last years haunt.











Check out: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Permanent-Damage-Haunted-House/289224091106308 for more! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the photos - have bookmarked your Facebook page to take another look later. Well done.


----------



## joeyrigatoni (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

